# Anonymous April Challenge: "Suffer the Children"



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 1, 2016)

The prompt for this month's *anonymous* challenge, as chosen by Firemajic is: *Suffer the Children*

You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

*Your entry must be submitted anonymously and therefore should be PMed to me*, *Chester's Daughter**, **so that I may post it for you. Please be sure to indicate in your PM on which board you prefer your work posted, PUBLIC or WORKSHOP.
*

****VERY IMPORTANT*** *Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you PM it to me *as you will be unable to edit your work once I have posted it.* 
*

The inclusion of explanatory text or links of any kind within an entrant's Challenge entry is prohibited. As always, only one entry per member is permitted.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THAT ANY ENTRY POSTED DIRECTLY TO THE BOARD WILL RESULT IN THAT PARTICULAR WORK BEING DISQUALIFIED, AND YOU WILL HAVE TO SELECT ANOTHER WORK TO ENTER ANONYMOUSLY THROUGH THE REQUIRED CHANNELS.

Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.

Now that the 'like" function is again blessing us with its presence, we respectfully request that you refrain from using it until this thread has been closed and the poll has been opened.

This challenge will close on the 15th of April at 7pm EST.*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 3, 2016)

*Stars and Strikes*

*Stars explode in her head
imploding pain, as he celebrates
another victorious 
night
His medal,
her black and blue
breached virginity 
her body, a battlefield
born in enemy territory
surrender
the only option
for a twelve year old
prisoner of his
unholy war

She has a purple heart
her tiny medal of honor
beating with fear
in her fragile chest
a starburst of 
Hope
A fervent SOS to God
Faith
A precious commodity
for a twelve year old
survivor of his
unholy war

And Jesus said "Suffer little Children, and forbid
them not, to come unto me; for such is the Kingdom of Heaven.
Matthew 19: 14
The Holy Bible KJV
*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 3, 2016)

*

Police Report*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 3, 2016)

*Circumstances*

Life, at the mercy of circumstance
and where you are born and how you live.
The key to gaining love or wealth
or even health, depends on how you’re born.

Pointless to hope, if all you get
is rough end house and rough end life,
just strife within, disdain without
and times made to forget.

Existing with no map or plan
to make a change to move life on,
stuck in the groove of forlorn hope,
you learn to cope, or not.

We suffer the children to live as they do, 
they are out of view of a careless world;
left fetally curled and caught in a life
that offers them less than naught.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 3, 2016)

Suffer Fools? Gladly!

Suffer the children? Too often—Bittered, sadly.
Wisdom in their innocence, brutally clear.
Suffer the fools? Yes, compliant world—Gladly!
The voice of hope, mongering indolence’s fear.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 4, 2016)

*to dust*

Within the dust’s embrace - on legs of terror
Oh, how they stumble, the soldiers stumble

On the red horizon - conscription of innocence
Young ones, wage elder’s beastly war!

Under the sun’s torment - fearful hearts ablaze
Oh, how they suffer, the children suffer

In veld’s bloody battle - destruction of innocence
Young ones, speak death’s early susurrus...

Above the crimson grave - on wings of famine
Oh, how they circle, the vultures circle


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 6, 2016)

A Weeping Willow

Willow, Willow, don’t you cry 
no need to atone 
in this hellish home of 
sin, sex, and bone-

_~don’t be afraid my little baby girl
daddy loves you more than you’ll ever know~_

Willow, Willow, no need to hide 
the big bad man has gone up and 
died-

_~kiss me in your dreams while I eat 
and gnaw at your heart-
even in death we will never part~ _

Willow, Willow, why do you continue
to suffer so? No need to ever again 
be a part of that nymphet
and master daddy show- 

_~You’re my little pet and the keys to your gilded cage
will forever be in my dead rotting hands~ _

Willow, Willow, what’s to become of your fate,
a childhood robbed by a pedophile’s hate-
do you dare or even care to forgive yourself, 
and acknowledge that your 
innocence was lost at the hand of a fiendish monster;
through no fault of your own 
---or do you cower in the dark--alone--where
only broken dolls and bandages
litter an unkempt room filled with tears-

_~Willow, Willow, Willow; come join me in the dark
no one will ever love you the way that I do... come to me,
come to me now...I have a place reserved just for you~
_[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 6, 2016)

*
Childhood in Chains*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 6, 2016)

*Baby Haunts Her Corner (Mature Theme)*

Baby sports more prints
than bagged forties 
passed 'round her corner.
Eyes never to see twenty,
reflect a century's
worth of torture.

Mater shared her habit
with busty preteen 
in threadbare bra,
now every venous road
is run ragged
by spawned track star.

Cheeks peek
from beneath 
a tiny denim tease,
when you wanna work,
advertising captures sleaze.
Daddy takes his share,
pink limo must be prime,
gotta have a guardian
to keep the tricks in line.

Mama's a magician
who makes stuff disappear,
bags, bucks, and self-esteem
vanish when she's near.
"Can't sell my shriveled prune,
but you're still nice and ripe,
best pass that pipe on over
cuz it was me who gave you life."

Spoonfuls of sugar
amply sweeten the pot,
those lovely little nods
are all poor Baby's got.
Despite stiletto wobble,
she's always in the game,
palming chips 
from countless hands
'fore dawn dents
dark's bruised remains.

Ghost leans upon a lamppost,
glittered orbs drooping closed,
slurring a seductive pricelist
with her pretty ass exposed
and perceiving the scent of pig
through a septum deprived nose.

Illuminated aluminum
declares Times Square,
but that's just for the tourists,
walking dead are well aware
a bleary peer at the sign back
bares Satan's Thoroughfare

an avenue of excess
worn down to cobblestone,
sprinkled with spent syringes
and powdered babies' bones.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 14, 2016)

*Suffer the Children*

I suffer trip-hazards, laid in the hall
colourful crayon, scrawled on the wall

high-pitched screams that chill my blood
the banging of doors with a whine and a thud

I suffer the fights, the calling of names
the slings and arrows of outrageous games

their bruised heads and grazed knees
from bouncing on beds and climbing trees

and the wiping of tears, when they fell
the worry and fear when they're unwell

the eating disorders at tea
the boisterous girly glee
the whine and the thud
cheeks covered in mud
the patter of booted feet

so I'm picking up toys from the floor
when I hear a knock on the door
but on the way there, trip over a bear
that wasn't there, before

at last, some peace with some tea
but they come unto me and bounce on my knee

but should someone say 'this is wrong'
I'd take a breath, deep and strong
run up the stairs and shout from the roof

'Suffer the children, to live their youth!'


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 14, 2016)

*Show Don't Tell (Mature Theme)*

One, two - doesn’t it bother you
Three, four - _Uncle’s_ sneaking through my door
Five, six – he wants to play some ‘tricks’
Seven, eight – he plays then penetrates
Nine, ten –_please._.. I beg, not again
Eleven twelve – I must never tell...


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2016)

*
-G ravi [URL="http://www.writingforums.com/threads/164621-Anonymous-April-Challenge-quot-Suffer-the-Children-quot?p=1989145&viewfull=1#post1989145"]t[/URL] ime-*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2016)

*Our Children*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2016)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

